# TekRoll by beroXpert



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

TEKROLL ® is a revolutionary addition for your drywall tape applicators (Banjo ®).
The benefits that TEKROLL® brings to the aluminum banjo ® is that the operator does not need to pull the paper tape by hand, but with wheels, it will run by itself along the wall or ceiling.
And to be complete, TEKROLL® has a second wheel spring mounted, which allows in extended position, to press the tape in the corners.
Check it out:
http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/tekroll-3.html

Frank 
from www.beroXpert.com


----------

